# Trimming belly for bacon?



## simple (Aug 23, 2011)

I never considered this when I started messing with making bacon, but I've seen it mentioned a number of times lately.

What/why exactly are we trimming?  Are we just squaring the chunk up to make slicing easier?  Removing excess flavor--I mean fat?

I'm konfused...


----------



## meateater (Aug 23, 2011)

The rind, skin whatever you call it. That's what you want to remove, after all you are makin bacon. Leave it on and the smoke will not penetrate that side. However don't toss it, cracklins are awesome.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 24, 2011)

A pig's skin is as porous as it's fat or lean - smoke will penetrate it fine, just the color won't - think of it as a particle filter, not a barrier.  We left the skin on all bellies and removed some of it after taking out of the smokehouse while still hot, no problem with having smoke flavor in your bacon.  We'd remove about half of it, the other half we sold as 'rind on' - many older folks preferred it that way, chewing on the rind was half the fun of eating bacon, lol!  (We did bellies in 300 lb. batches, 2 - 55 gal. barrels worth at a time).


----------



## roller (Aug 24, 2011)

Now that brings back some good memories...


----------



## boykjo (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2011)

boykjo said:


>




X2


----------



## alblancher (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess that is a "Can of Worms"   HeHe

I leave the rind on because it is easier to remove after smoking and I use the smoked rind for flavoring other dishes.  I also hang the bacon in the smoke house with stainless steel wire and the rind goes a long way to making me comfortable that it won't end up on the floor of the smokehouse.

But I did appreciate Pop's explanation, learn something new everyday.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2011)

Great explanation by Pops!!

I think it's a matter of personal preference.

I prefer to smoke my Bacon without the rind, because I don't eat the rind.

It takes less time curing (dry curing), and more smoke gets to the part I want to eat without it on.

I figure if the rind tastes smoky, that's because some of the smoke stopped along the way.

Of course this is only my opinion, and my preference----Try it both ways.

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2011)

The bellies i get don't have the skin on, if they did I'd cut it off and smoke separate from the bellie. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## venture (Aug 24, 2011)

Great memories, Pops!  I haven't seen rind on for a long time, but when I was a kid it was very common.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jay (Aug 24, 2011)

The last belly I bought with skin on had nipples. I'm not saying that it wouldn't be tasty, I've just never smoked them...


----------



## alblancher (Aug 24, 2011)

The nipples come right off when you skin them,   don't say that again or my wife will never eat my bacon again!


----------



## venture (Aug 24, 2011)

Drunk farmer went to the hog house instead of his home.

He wondered why is wife's nightgown suddenly had two rows of buttons?

Enjoy the nipples.  One of the finer things in life!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 24, 2011)

Venture,  you may need help.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 24, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Venture,  you may need help.


----------



## venture (Aug 24, 2011)

I see big trouble coming?

Looking out my window for black helicopters to shoot down?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2011)

Venture said:


> I see big trouble coming?
> 
> Looking out my window for black helicopters to shoot down?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


No don't fire up the posse!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2011)

Merv,

I have to agree with Al & Dan---You may need some help!


----------



## alblancher (Aug 25, 2011)

Venture,  your friends have gathered to help you with your pig nipple problem.  The first step is to admit that you have a problem and then we can see about getting you the professional help you need.  It is perfectly normal for a man to be attracted to a pair of nipples, a single pair of nipples, maybe even multiple single pairs of nipples but not 10 pair in the same place.

This has to be the first on-line pig nipple fetish intervention.

Sorry,

Just had to get one last observation in.


----------



## slownlow (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## simple (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess I wasn't thinking removing the skin to be trimming the belly.  I was thinking "trimming" as in trimming a brisket prior to smoking.

Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm, That's not a bad question either.

Some might trim some fat off, but I don't. The outside is the part that gets the smokiest, and one side is mostly fat.

I like some good smoky fat !! I know it's not good for you, but I still like it.

If it's too lean, you have to be careful frying it, like some BBB is.

Bear


----------



## venture (Aug 26, 2011)

Dang.

I remember cold winter mornings.  A "T" stool from two pieces of 2x4?  If we put our heads into that side of the cow and got familiar with our hands?  We not only got warmed up, but we got a bucket of warm milk.

I guess I digress.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow 300lbs of bacon!!!!!!   talk about clogged arteries.      remove skin ?


----------



## dpeart (Oct 3, 2011)

Any recommendations on the "best" way to remove the skin? 

I just put 11 pounds in cure Saturday and after trying to skin it decided to wait until after its cured.  Hoping it will be "easier" after curing. It was not like skinning any other kind of animal I've done.  It sticks to the fat pretty good.

My next batch I think I may buy belly without skin just to make is easier.

dave


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 4, 2011)

Remove the skin AFTER smoking the belly, it is much easier to remove.
 


dpeart said:


> Any recommendations on the "best" way to remove the skin?
> 
> I just put 11 pounds in cure Saturday and after trying to skin it decided to wait until after its cured.  Hoping it will be "easier" after curing. It was not like skinning any other kind of animal I've done.  It sticks to the fat pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## eman (Oct 12, 2011)

As usual pop's is right. You can use an electric knife and fillet the rind off just like you are filleting a fish. just takes longer.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2011)

Trim ???????????????why


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 13, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Trim ???????????????why


Yup!!!

  Craig


----------



## dpeart (Oct 13, 2011)

dpeart said:


> Any recommendations on the "best" way to remove the skin?
> 
> I just put 11 pounds in cure Saturday and after trying to skin it decided to wait until after its cured.  Hoping it will be "easier" after curing. It was not like skinning any other kind of animal I've done.  It sticks to the fat pretty good.
> 
> ...




Ok I had to remove my skin and decided to do it before smoking.  I wanted to turn the skin into smoked dog treats and needed to soak most/all of the salt out of it first.  After butchering the first pork belly by trying to skin it like a deer, and only getting half way through the second belly with the same bad results, I finally figured out a better way.  BTW they don't skin like a deer or other wild game I'm familiar with as they don't have the shiny silver skin layer between the skin and flesh.

So I ended up getting the best results by putting the belly on the cutting board, skin side up.  I then slide my fillet knife just under the skin all the way across the belly in the center of the belly.  I then just filleted the skin from the center of the belly to the end.  It worked incredibly well and I got a much better result.  I'll do it that way next time as well just to make sure it wasn't a fluke.

Thought I'd share,

dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2011)

dpeart said:


> Ok I had to remove my skin and decided to do it before smoking.  I wanted to turn the skin into smoked dog treats and needed to soak most/all of the salt out of it first.  After butchering the first pork belly by trying to skin it like a deer, and only getting half way through the second belly with the same bad results, I finally figured out a better way.  BTW they don't skin like a deer or other wild game I'm familiar with as they don't have the shiny silver skin layer between the skin and flesh.
> 
> So I ended up getting the best results by putting the belly on the cutting board, skin side up.  I then slide my fillet knife just under the skin all the way across the belly in the center of the belly.  I then just filleted the skin from the center of the belly to the end.  It worked incredibly well and I got a much better result.  I'll do it that way next time as well just to make sure it wasn't a fluke.
> 
> ...


Yup---Probably closer to filleting a fish, than skinning an animal. IMO

You did very well Grasshopper.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## skully (Nov 8, 2011)

no need for trimming....i do both ways, depends how much time or how i feel, my supplier has a de-skinner for bellies....easy peasy......like it both ways


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 8, 2011)

I would'nt be surprised if they sell the nipples here...they sell about every other part on it's own here.  My luck I'd buy some belly and it would only have 1 nipple...unusually long.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> I would'nt be surprised if they sell the nipples here...they sell about every other part on it's own here.  My luck I'd buy some belly and it would only have 1 nipple...unusually long.


----------

